
There isn't much left of Marissa Meyer's golden parachute - PaulHoule
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-03-24/there-isn-t-much-left-of-marissa-mayer-s-yahoo-golden-parachute
======
zeveb
I actually feel a bit sorry for her; I think she's a victim of both the Peter
Principle and luck; had she continued serving in VP and director-type roles
that she'd have had an excellent career.

She's certainly brilliant, but she seems to have been terribly ill-suited for
her role at Yahoo. I don't know if anyone could have succeeded at that roles,
but she sure hasn't.

